# A little advice



## swatsx (Jan 10, 2016)

So with the finish of my new "winter" enclosure just around the corner and my little girl snoozing away would it be best to put her in the new home (3x5) I know I know. Best to put her in with or without a hide? I plan on going from no lights and increasing every day by a half hour to an hour until I reach 14 hours of day light 

Right now she's in a slumber, I took the advice of maggie3fan and lowered her lights till off its been two weeks at zero lights and 60* I was going to do a full hibernation but I'll wait till next year I plan on having her in her new home by this weekend or a total of 3 weeks of slumber 

Anyway I feel with a hide she might just stay in there and take longer to wake up but at the same time I don't want her to feel scared waking up in a new place


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2016)

Russian, right?

You can get the tortoise up and soak it in room temperature water, then place it in the hide in the new 'winter' enclosure. It's ok to now have the lights on for the full time. Do this every day for 3 or 4 days, then presume the tortoise is awake and start placing food in the habitat. You may have to dig it out daily and place it in front of the food.


----------

